# Trying to get creative w/leftovers



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hot smoked some potatoes at about 400 on the mini...Tom's crispy baked potatoes.

Stuffed with left over pulled pork..butter and topped with left over Alabama white sauce.(kats)

Sorry the pic is blurry my computer died.:(







Really good, it's amazing all the ways to use up PP
Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks great to me....making me hungry.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks Good Keith!!!


I call that "A pig in a potato patch" and it got me a tie for first in a throwdown last year!


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea, that looks really good!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 10, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Yea, that looks really good!!!


Thanks!!  When you have a bunch of PP left you have to get creative!


KathrynN said:


> Looks great to me....making me hungry.
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat, i'm sold on the sauce it makes everything better!


S2K9K said:


> Looks Good Keith!!!
> 
> 
> I call that "A pig in a potato patch" and it got me a tie for first in a throwdown last year!


That is sooo funny..pig in a potato patch. lol     What was the throwdown theme for that one?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet the white sauce was good on there!

Keith next time I expect your photo to look like this! NO excuses for blurry Q-view!!!













8755124689_914bb9d223_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 19, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks good!

David


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 11, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Thanks!!  When you have a bunch of PP left you have to get creative!
> 
> Thanks Kat, i'm sold on the sauce it makes everything better!
> 
> That is sooo funny..pig in a potato patch. lol     *What was the throwdown theme for that one?*


It was cheese.......................

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121166/april-throwdown-voting-thread


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks good Dave..never would have guessed the theme was cheese!

Case I'll keep that in mind!  smart elic...lol


----------

